# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  تررررمیم نمرررررات!!!!

## Erfanpzshk

سلام
یه سوال خیلی مهم ک میدونم حتتتتما سوال خیلی از ماهاس 
امتحان ترمیم نمرات رو مرداد بدم یا شهریور؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

مهر  :Y (551):

----------


## khaan

مرداد امتحان نداریم.
دی و خرداد و شهریور داریم.
اینطور که معلومه خرداد امسال بشه مجدد امتحان داد

----------

